# all over the place



## TexasGunOwner (Nov 26, 2010)

We have this plant all over our property. Any ideas as to what it is?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

looks like coralberry to me ...but not sure...good luck

Symphoricarpos orbiculatus Fact Sheet


----------



## Forestdude (Jun 9, 2012)

Definitely American Beautyberry


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Forestdude said:


> Definitely American Beautyberry


Yep! They had some at a nature center dh and I visited once. I had considered buying a plant or 2 but the person at the center said birds don't eat the berries unless there is nothing else and the flowers aren't all that great.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

If you would like a small truck load just let me know.
They are like weeds around here.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm gonna pass. Birds eat currants and gooseberries too, unless I beat them to it.


----------



## TexasGunOwner (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Birds don't seem to eat them. We find plenty of white poop, no purple.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice pics>


----------

